# Independence Day in Orlando:  Wyndham Bonnet Creek 2 BR deluxe July 3-7



## Normita (May 18, 2020)

2BR deluxe unit (sleeps 8) at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for Independence Day weekend.  Unit has 2 full baths, full kitchen, whirlpool tub, balcony or deck.  Cost $460.


----------



## Normita (May 26, 2020)

still available


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 26, 2020)

There is a high chance that adding a guest cert will get this reservation cancelled.  Are you aware of that?


----------



## Normita (May 26, 2020)

Yes I am.  That's why I don't plan to add it until just before the dates when I am quite sure that it won't be cancelled.  (I will confirm by phone.)  Any renter will be advised of this.  I prefer that the renter send me a cheque which will not be cashed until the rental is definite and the guest cert. is in place.


----------



## bendadin (May 27, 2020)

I haven't seen any reports of any check-ins, no less any guest certificates. But what if they turn guests away when they get to the desk? 

I'm not even sure that I'm going to make my own reservations stick for the rest of the year.


----------



## Normita (May 28, 2020)

They seem to be cancelling well ahead of the checkin date.  I am pretty sure they would not turn you away at checkin if it was already confirmed a day or two before.


----------



## Normita (Jun 7, 2020)

Still available.  It seems that Wyndham is changing its policy on guest confirmations again, allowing them for reservations after June 15.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 7, 2020)

Regardless, I think you're taking a big chance with your guests.  "Seem to be," "pretty sure," and "It seems that" don't provide much in the way of assurances.

If you were a renter, would you travel from Toronto if the owner were only "pretty sure" that you'd be able to check in after the owner tried to game the system with a very late guest registration?

As an owner, I want something far more positive before I'll register a guest.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 7, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Regardless, I think you're taking a big chance with your guests.  "Seem to be," "pretty sure," and "It seems that" don't provide much in the way of assurances.
> 
> If you were a renter, would you travel from Toronto if the owner were only "pretty sure" that you'd be able to check in after the owner tried to game the system with a very late guest registration?
> 
> As an owner, I want something far more positive before I'll register a guest.



This posting still could be useful for a local. If I were in a better situation financially, I'd personally be asking every VIP-Plat I know to try to make a reservation for me at Clearwater. They have 1 and 2 bedrooms available 60 days out right now.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 7, 2020)

Normita said:


> They seem to be cancelling well ahead of the checkin date.  I am pretty sure they would not turn you away at checkin if it was already confirmed a day or two before.





Normita said:


> Still available.  It seems that Wyndham is changing its policy on guest confirmations again, allowing them for reservations after June 15.


Am I the only one who thinks this sounds a lot like a timeshare sales spin to make a rental?

If it sounds too good to be true ... and all that buyer beware stuff.

What if owner reservations at Bonnet Creek were cancelled to meet occupancy limits.  Would late day guest certificates be honored?  They certainly should not be.


----------



## Lauren81M (Jun 7, 2020)

CO skier said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this sounds a lot like a timeshare sales spin to make a rental?
> 
> If it sounds too good to be true ... and all that buyer beware stuff.
> 
> What if owner reservations at Bonnet Creek were cancelled to meet occupancy limits.  Would late day guest certificates be honored?  They certainly should not be.



I have personally rented from Normita at least twice, maybe three times. I don’t believe she’s trying to “make a rental.” She has always been honest with me, and provides wonderful service. Like cbyrne said, this post could be beneficial for a local.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 7, 2020)

Lauren81M said:


> Like cbyrne said, this post could be beneficial for a local.


Why would it "be beneficial for a local" and not a non-local?  It is being advertised to everyone and anyone.  Do non-locals know it might not be beneficial to them?


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 8, 2020)

CO skier said:


> Why would it "be beneficial for a local" and not a non-local?  It is being advertised to everyone and anyone.  Do non-locals know it might not be beneficial to them?



Because people generally don't travel a great distance for a 4 night reservation. A 3 hour drive is my personal limit for something that short. Most of the people that were at Bonnet Creek this week lived in FL. I only saw a handful of non-floridian license plates. 90% of the occupancy were Floridians just wanting to leave their house without much risk.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 8, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Because people generally don't travel a great distance for a 4 night reservation.


What about the guy who added three nights to this reservation at another Orlando resort using his hotel points and is planning to drive his family from Ohio for a week-long vacation, just as an example?  In this environment, this 4 day reservation has no guarantee and a very high risk of cancellation.  That risk, imo, should be spelled-out in the advertisement.  The advertiser is certainly aware of the risk, but wants to downplay it.


----------



## Normita (Jun 8, 2020)

I would like to comment on all these speculations of my nefarious motives.   Like many Wyndham owners, I have been burned by them cancelling my reservations and guest confirmations over the last 3 months.  I obviously cannot say 100% that a  guest confirmation will be honoured, but after talking to Wyndham about this several times, I have more confidence.  People who rent on this forum obviously appreciate the advantage of timeshare over regular hotel rooms and are willing to take a degree of risk in renting from someone they do not know.  That said, in these uncertain times I have told my "renters" to have a cancellable hotel reservation as backup in case Wyndham decides to change its policies yet again and I will let them know what is happening closer to the travel dates.  I have not taken any payments without speaking to Wyndham about the guest confirmation;  I have not done any online confirmations, since I lost the others that were cancelled.  I really don't want to pay Wyndham for guest confirmations unnecessarily.   The big test will  come later this week, with the first confirmation after June 15, which is the date that I was told that guest confirmations will start to be allowed again.

The bottom line is that if you are so suspicious, rent directly from Wyndham.  Extra Holidays has a 2 BR deluxe unit for those dates for almost $300 per night.  Or just rent a hotel room.  I'm sure there are lots of vacancies.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 10, 2020)

I have personally rented from Normita MULTIPLE times, and she is always wonderful to work with.  I am very very confident she has no nefarious motivies in posting this and would be very upfront with any potential renter that contacted her about it!


----------



## intoran (Jun 10, 2020)

I'd like to second this comment. We've rented from Normita many times over the years with nothing but excellent customer service.


----------



## Ohbrenda33 (Jun 10, 2020)

I second that motion! I've rented from Norma too and she is very reliable. I didnt get paid to say that either!


----------



## Charles11png (Jun 12, 2020)

I've rented from Norma once as well and she went above and beyond to help me. I would rent again with great confidence. 

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Normita (Jun 12, 2020)

Thank you to Justin, Sam, Brenda and Charles for your kind words.  I am doing my best to keep my renters happy.
Currently I am still jousting with Wyndham regarding an upcoming guest confirmation.  I'll let everyone knows how goes the war!


----------



## lonric (Jun 12, 2020)

I want to also comment that we have rented numerous units from Norma over the years and have always received excellent service , many times going above and beyond expectations to work with us on a reservation.
We would recommend her services to all friends and family.


----------



## Normita (Jun 14, 2020)

Here is the situation as of this morning.  Wyndham is honouring all guest confirmations and owner reservations.  However, if anyone at the resort comes down with COVID-19, the resort must be closed immediately.  If anyone goes home and comes down with COVID-19 within 14 days, the resort may also be closed down.  
So I guess one takes a risk in renting, although if your reservation is cancelled by Wyndham your money will be refunded.  As I mentioned earlier, it would be wise to have a backup cancellable  hotel reservation if you are coming to Orlando from any distance.


----------



## Normita (Jun 14, 2020)

Forgot to say that this unit is still available until Thursday June 18.


----------

